# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Pré-Inscrição para o Cartão de Membro

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Finalmente e depois de maturada a ideia do lançamento do Cartão REEFFORUM, ele ai está.

O Cartão REEFFORUM estará disponivel a todos os membros pela simbólica quantia de *10€* (incluindo os custos de envio) e terá a *validade de* *2 anos*.

*Para que serve o cartão REEFFORUM?*

Para muitas coisas e de futuro ainda, mais.
Em primeiro lugar para poderes obter descontos nas melhores lojas do nosso país, tambem poderás obter descontos em produtos promocionais do nosso forum (t-shirts, bonés, suporte de testes, etc.) todos os seus possuidores irão ter beneficios em actividades futuras promovidas pelo nosso forum.


*Como obter o Cartão REEFFORUM?*

*Enviando um mail* para *administrador@reefforum.net*  ou solicitando-o num tópico a criar mais tarde para o efeito com os seguintes dados:
*Nome* (tal como esta registado em REEFFORUM, maiusculas, minúsculas, etc):
*Morada* (Completa - Local, Rua, Nº, Codigo Postal, Etc..) 

Num prazo de 30 dias (mais ou menos) enviaremos para o cartão para o domicilio


*Como saberei como e onde utilizar o cartão REEFFORUM?*

Muito fácil. 
As lojas "fisicas" que aderiem ao nosso cartão e que o aceitem, irão dispor de um logotipo visivel no seu establecimento e irão estar presentes na nossa área de lojistas no nosso forum de uma forma destacada.
As lojas virtuais que aderirem ao nosso cartão irão estar identificadas na sua página com um logotipo especifico visivel nas suas lojas Online. 

Em relacção a eventos, conferências, reuniões etc, os posuidores do Cartão REEFFORUM terão preferência nas reservas e preços especiais caso estes eventos sejam pagos.
Com o tempo pensamos vir a alargar ainda mais os beneficios concedidos aos membros possuidores do Cartão REEFFORUM. 

Uma vez mais, REEFFORUM, marca a diferênça com a iniciativa como a que os propomos sem duvida, provando ser o Forum mais activo e inovador não dando por terminadas as nossas iniciativas....

Nesta altura vamos apenas pedir aos membros interessados que manifestem o interesse na nossa iniciativa. Assim que tivermos em andamento a produção gráfica do cartão, será aberto um tópico onde será solicitado o pagamento do cartão a cada membro.

*¡¡¡ Solicita o teu Cartão REEFFORUM !!!*

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

aponta ai o meu

----------


## João Soares

Podes colocar o meu Juca.

----------


## João M Monteiro

E o meu, claro.!.!

----------


## João Magano

E eu também !

O cartão está muito bom, a contribuição do João foi preciosa.

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

mais um RF Card  para o "je"  :SbSourire:

----------


## António Paes

Para mim também, está muito pró.

António Paes

----------


## Luis Delgado

Podes contar comigo!

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

Bom dia e muitos parabens 

sai um para mim tambem

----------


## José R Santos

Também para mim!

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Informação adicional:*

Todos os Membros Identificados e Colaboradores de REEFFORUM não necessitam de pré-inscrição.

Dada a necessidade de uma determinada quantidade minima para produção gráfica do nosso cartão, os membros que não aderirem neste fase ao nosso cartão de membro, terão de aguardar depois para mais tarde, até voltarmos a ter uma quantidade minima de cartões a solicitar á gráfica.

Os membros interessados na obtenção do cartão REFFORUM deverão expressar o mais urgente possivel o seu interesse neste tópico.

A primeira fase de produção gráfica do nosso cartão de membro encontrará em execução dentro de dias.

----------


## Anibal Santos

Olá Julio

Um para mim

Cumprimentos

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Oi, Julio
Conta comigo para mais um.
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Paulo Santos

Oi Juca.

Podes contar comigo, sff.

Obrigado.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Pst, Pst ...

Mais um aqui para a mesa do canto SFF.

Abraços,

RMG

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boas amigo Juca.
Que bela ideia esta ,podes contar comigo também. :Palmas:  
um cartão aqui para o menino ok. :SbOk:  


Um Abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

1 para mim
abraços :Pracima:   :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

Para mim outro.

Um abraço   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

JC

----------


## Nuno Branco

Podes contar comigo.
um abraço. :SbOk:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
como é lógico não podia de deixar de aderir a uma iniciativa desta natureza, parabens juca.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Tá bem pôe aí

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

ola julio
aponte ai um para mim
obrigado
oiveira

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Iremos dar por terminada esta primeira fase para a aquisição do Cartão de Membro REEFFORUM dia 30 de Abril.


Prosteriormente será aberta uma nova fase de inscrições.

*FALTAM 3 DIAS*

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

Julio,

anota o meu, sff

----------


## Nuno Martins

Olá Júlio

Eu tambem quero...

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Tambem quero um!

Gostaria era de saber a forma de pagamento.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Mais um... mas acho que já estou na lista  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Fábio

A partir do dia 1 de Maio poderás fazer o pagamento.

Oportunamente será informado o modo de efectuar o pagamento do Cartão de Membro REEFFORUM

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Também estou interessado.

----------


## Marco Augusto

Conta comigo tambem .

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Podes contar comigo  :SbOk:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Um para mim

----------


## Jorge Lopes

Olá Julio,

Venha la um para mim também.

Um Abraço
Jorge Lopes

----------


## Pedro Balroa

oi juca

um para mim também...

um para mim   :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mais um para mim!!!!! :SbOk:

----------


## Marina Claudia

Boas Julio,

Ok, Tb podes contar comigo :yb677:  .

Cump.

Marina

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF  :yb677:  

Fico contente por ver que estão ansiosos por aderir a iniciativa do nosso Cartão de Membro REEFFORUM.

Acima de tudo, o acto simbolico de ajuda á comunidade aquariofilistica marinha (que bem precisa) toda a receita vai servir para nos ajudar em várias iniciativas. Entre as quais uma bem importante que estamos a dias de divulgar a toda a comunidade.

Recordo que o possuidor do cartão tem condições priveligiadas no acesso a eventos promovidos por REEFFORUM.

----------


## Silverio Torres

E ja agora um para mim! :Palmas:

----------


## António Pista

Sai um cartão fresquinho para mim e outro para o membro Bernardo Gordo (ele ainda não deve ter visto o tópico e alinha de certeza, e se ele achar caro eu ofereço-lho, mas vai aderir de certeza)!!

Abraço!

----------


## Luis Marçal

Sai mais um para mim SFF.
 :SbOk:  
1 abr,
Luis Marçal

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

... então e eu?... :yb668:  
Também quero  :Coradoeolhos:  .

Mais Um!

Um abraço...

----------


## João Castelo

Desculpem lá mas....

O cartão tem uma granda pinta  :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## José Alves

Olá Júlio Macieira

Boa iniciativa. Podes contar tambem comigo.

Cumprimentos
José Alves

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Olá Júlio

Um para mim também.

abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Tb quero

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

+ 1...  :tutasla:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Os meus elementos de identificação, foram enviados por e-mail para a Administração.

----------


## Tiago Amaral

Também estou interessado na aquisição do Cartão de Membro REEFFORUM.

Obrigado,
Tiago

----------


## António Frazão

Mais um para mim.
António Frazão

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

TB QUERO. depois diz como é do pagamento

----------


## Jose Santos

1 para mim sff  :Smile: 

Jose Santos

----------


## Rui Russo

Tá muito fixe :SbOk5:  , também quero um.

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Júlio
como estive fora só agora vejo mais uma das tuas fantásticas iniciativas. É claro que tambem quero aderir, se ainda for a tempo. Tenho no entanto duas problemas: o envio e o pagamento. Como sabes estou na Suiça em Hochrütistrasse 17
6005 Luzern
mas poderias enviar para: Rua Alexandre Sequeira N°8, 2dto -2860 Moita.
A questão do pagamento indicas-me via PM? a maneira como fazé-lo e alguém o fará por mim. é claro que se for possivel e não te trouxer transtornos ok?  
abraço
M. Faria

----------


## Rogério Carrilho

Ora mais 1, sff!

Abraços,
Rogério Carrilho

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tranquilo, Manuel Faria

tranquilo  :Pracima:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Também estou interessado.

Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Ufa..cheguei a tempo...Um para mim!

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Também quero um sff.

Acho que devemos aderir, é nossa obrigação ajudar este forum !!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

A titulo excepcional, (porque amanha ainda é fim-de-semana  :HaEbouriffe: ) foi adiado até amanha ás 24:00H o prazo para solicitarem a vossa intenção na aquisição do *Cartão de Membro de REEFFORUM.* 

Se ainda não aderiste ao nosso cartão de membro solicita-o neste tópico.

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

> Sai um cartão fresquinho para mim e outro para o membro Bernardo Gordo (ele ainda não deve ter visto o tópico e alinha de certeza, e se ele achar caro eu ofereço-lho, mas vai aderir de certeza)!!
> 
> Abraço!


Boas!
Penso aderir sim, mas numa segunda fase de inscrições! Por isso agora peço ao Júlio que ainda não mande executar o meu!
Obrigado!

----------

